

Mitre-Harvard's Nanocomputer May Point the Way to Further Miniaturization - protomyth
http://www.mitre.org/news/press-releases/mitre-harvard-teams-ultra-tiny-nanocomputer-may-point-the-way-to-further

======
ntenenz
Link to the abstract for the lazy:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/01/23/1323818111.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/01/23/1323818111.abstract)

------
hershel
It's interesting ,but the abstract lacks any concrete details, like feature
size in nm. Does anybody has access to the paper , and can share such details
?

------
NAFV_P
There is a drawback to having really small computers, they are easier to lose.

------
kordless
I can imagine a whole new class of software that has to run on these things.
Talk about a network problem.

------
eli_gottlieb
So I'm guessing that if it's a nanoelectrical FSM, you have to hook it up to
some kind of nanoelectrical RAM to get a "real" computer, in the sense of a
limited-tape Turing Machine?

